# What Happened To Post Numbers And Time Stamp?



## blackbarbie986 (Sep 26, 2015)

They seem to have disappeared, I'm using opera app on my phone.

- sorry I meant post numbers not page.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bump


----------



## PinkDiamond (Jul 22, 2016)

@blackbarbie986 If your using the mobile app on your cell phone turn your phone sideways or in landscape mode and the post numbers will appear as well as signatures if that's what your looking for...


----------

